# Rechner booten = keine Tastatur



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen neuen Rechner. Am Anfang hat auch alles super funktioniert nur seit zwei Tagen bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung beim Booten das keine Tastatur angeschlossen sei. an der Tastatur leuchten auch alle Lämpchen (Num Lock, Caps Lock und Scroll Lock). wenn ich nun den stecekr der Tastatur herrausziehe und wieder reinstecke und dann neuboote funktioniert wieder alles.
wie kann man den das Problem beheben, oder woran liegt das überhaupt?

Gruß


----------



## chmee (20. August 2007)

PS/2 oder USB ? Wenn es USB ist, dann hilft uU ein BIOS-Update.

mfg chmee


----------



## th3al9ex (20. August 2007)

also ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte,aber ich hätte vielleicht eine Möglichkeit,die das BIOS zurücksetzt und somit möglicherweise auch den Fehler mit der Tastatur.Auf die Möglichkeit kann man übrigens auch das Password,was man im BIOS einstellen kann, wegmachen.

Du öffnest deinen Computer.Auf deinem Mainboard befindet sich eine Knopfzellenbatterie.Diese nimmst du für 5-10min heraus.Dann setzt sich alles im Bios zurück.Dabei brauchst du keine Angst um deine Daten zu haben,weil das keine Auswirkungen auf die Festplatte hat.

Probiers einfach...

Viel Glück

Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2007)

Also ist eine ps/2 Tastatur.
man kann aber doch auch einfach im BIOS auf die default Einstellungen gehen. Müßte doch die gleichen Folgen haben oder?


----------



## chmee (20. August 2007)

Ja..

Aber eine PS/2-Tastatur sollte unproblematisch erkannt werden. Teste, wenn möglich,
ob die Tastatur an einem anderen Rechner solche Probleme macht und
ob an Deinem Rechner eine andere Tastatur nicht erkannt wird.

Damit grenzen wir das Problem zumindest ein. Entweder Tastatur ODER Rechner.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2007)

Ok, werd ich mal machen.


----------

